# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  jadanje

## iri

neznam kako bi nazvala ovaj topic niti neznam da li sam na pravom mjestu ali moram vam nešto napisati.
Prvo djete dam rodila prije skoro 2,5 godine, porod bio jako težak. Ležala u bolnici 3 dana ne bi li se porodila, svaki su dan dolazili s drugačijom pričom, 1 dan-idete na carski, 2-dan - prirodno. Nakraju sam završila na porođaju koji je trebao započeti prirodno pa ako neće ići završavamo sa carskim. Dijete sam jedva rodila, težak porod, mala zapela ... 4300 gr i 54 cm, katastrofa. Nakon poroda se mjesec dana nisam mogla uopće ustati a kamoli bilo što napraviti, dijete nisam dojila jer mi je tijelo doživilo šok od preteškog poroda pa nije pomagala ni izdajalioca ni čaj za dojilje ni sytocinin.
Drugo dijete rodila prije 9 mjeseci, u međuvremenu bila na serklaži (šivanju), normalno rodila ali ......... nakom dojenja sam imala stravične bolove da nisam mogla ni dijete dić da se podrigne. Svi su me uvjeravali da mi se stišće maternica i sl. Na moje inzistiranje su me poslali na rtg zdjelice da vide nije li simfiza slučajno pukla ili da se nije previše raširila. Sve je bilo kao ok. Trpila sam ogromne bolove nakon svakog dojenja, ležanja ili sjedenja sa dignutim nogama da se nisam nogla pomaknuti, prohodati minutu-dve i sl. Nakom 4 mjeseca mi je puko film od bolova i zvala sam bolnicu gdje sam rodila da im kažem da nešto nije u redu. Uglavnom, vozila sam s mora u Zgb samo da odem kod doktora, djecu sam ostavila na moru ... opet sve ok (nisu ponovo radili rtg nego samo pregled i ultrazvuk). Da bi mi prije 2 mjeseca počeli naticati zglobovi na rukama i prstima uz stravične bolove ( kad boli teško djetetu presvučem pelenu, odn odljepim onaj čičak ...) i krenula na pretrage. Sumnjaju da reumatski artritis pa mi dala žena da slikam šake, a obzirom da neznam gdje mi je otpusno pismo iz bolnice ponovo sam slikala zdjelicu.
Pogađate ,  zdjelica razvaljena, simfiza se toliko raširila da je doktorica sa Rebra (kod koje sam došla zbog artritisa) zvala kolegice i mlade stažistice da pogledaju moju sliku i zdjelicu koja je *OK*.
Sve u svemu doktorica se šokiraka i govori da uopće nije čudno kako me bolilo. 
Eto, jednostavno sam se morala izjadati.  Tek je sad došla potvrda da nisam niti luda niti da sam cmoljo, niti da pretjerujem kad kažem da me boli.

----------


## iri

Pogađate ,  zdjelica razvaljena, simfiza se toliko raširila da je doktorica sa Rebra (kod koje sam došla zbog artritisa) zvala kolegice i mlade stažistice da pogledaju moju sliku i zdjelicu koja je *OK*.

htjela sam napisat da je ranije bila opisana kao OK, odn da nema nenormalnih promjena

----------


## dorotea24

:Love:  
i što sada? kakva terapija ide?

----------


## iri

a niš, idem liječiti taj artritis koji sam dobila nakon rođenja Bartola, a što se tiče zdjelice  ??? mislim da se tu ništa ne može samo neznam kako bi preživjela još 1 porod ukoliko bi imala još djece.
znam da sam napisala sve sbrda - zdolla ali sam se morala potužiti na način kako se tretiraju neke stvari, odn kad sam molila sa me pregledaju malo bolje i kad sam ja spomenula tu simfizu svi su mi odgovarali: ma joj, nije to, to se dogodi 1 u 100000 puta!! valjda su mi po faci zaključili da nije to. uglavnom već sam počela i zaboravljat na to jer me ruke opako bole, ali mi je bilo fascinantno kako je doktorica koja nije ginekolog i koja je zbog tih ranijih bolova naručila ponovnu sliku to otkrila. u rodilištu mi nitko nije dao nikakvu sliku da nosim doma.

----------


## dorotea24

uf grozno, mogu si misliti kako je odvratno kada ti nitko ne vjeruje. drži se i ozdravi  :Love:

----------


## sunčica vk

ovakve stvari me stvarnno ljute... da ti dans ne možeš normalno otići kod doktora koji te neće smatrati ludom, cmoljavom, zahtijevnom... pa koji klinac su uopće onda doktori ak im je teško lječiti ljude... uf... ne daj se držim fige da bude bolje.. da ne boli...

----------


## Biomama

Ostaje nam jedno drage moje zene!!  Nemojte nikad sumnjati u ono sto osjecate i vas predosjecaj !!!   Nikad ne odustanite i trazite pomoc dok god ne nadjete odgovor koji mislite da trebate da cujete!!!  

Nemozes vise stvarno vjerovati doktorima,  kako ih stvarno puste da diplomiraju nije mi jasno.. :?

----------

